# Let's Talk: S3 Discussions with Your Dealer



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

We know nothing more about the S3 than we did a week, a month, or frankly, a year ago, but we do know that we're probably not all that far off from details becoming available. Some of the things I've been seeing about factory bottlenecks and, more recently, A3 allocations, are concerning. My local dealer gets what equates to four A3s per month for 2014, beginning with the April launch. That's... nothing. They aren't a major volume dealer, but they aren't amateurs, either. I'm reasonably certain they could move that allotment in about six weeks.

I'm becoming increasingly worried that the S3 is going to be unobtanium... like a three or four for the entire year for this dealer kind of unobtanium. At this point, they aren't even willing to take a deposit. I've tried. They don't believe this car will be limited enough to warrant taking deposits, and they like to wait until pricing is known to discuss deposits. Currently, the game plan is to beat the other buyers to the table in hopes of getting a car. I've decided that's not going to work for me.

So... for others who intend to buy one of the first S3s available, what have your discussions netted? Have you placed a deposit, or otherwise been guaranteed an early spot in line? How many dealers have you had to “shop" to find what you're looking for? Any general thoughts from the dealers you've spoken to, specifically about potential S3 allocations against expected vs. actual A3 allotments for 2014?

This isn't supposed to be a limited edition car, but signs are pointing to it being limited for some time after release. I don't want to travel, but if it makes the difference between waiting another six months from now versus another year, 18 months, or however long, it's going to happen.

Not really asking about pricing right now... very much doubt anyone has had any such discussions and agreements yet.

-Brian


----------



## Negesh (Jun 6, 2010)

I've had a deposit on an S3 since Oct and am apparently 2nd in line. They happily took my deposit, no push back there.

Have had no discussions about pricing ect, still too early for that and haven't heard anything new since i put the deposit down.


----------



## lilmira (Feb 4, 2014)

New guy here! I put down a deposit at Royal Oak in Calgary around the time when they leaked the Canadian S3 pricing. Supposedly I'm third in line. Feel like I know more about the car than the dealership. 

Originally I planned to get the CLA45AMG but the pricing is just too close to the S4. S3 just makes more sense for me. I need a new car this fall since I'm returning the GTI, nothing wrong with it but I need to get back to AWD and a bit more kick.


----------



## Zorro83 (Sep 10, 2011)

I put a deposit last week in MTL because they are a high voume dealer and they're fairly sure that they will get around a dozen S3's this year (i'm 9th on that list). I'm keeping my eye on Ottawa, but they're smaller and stingier (?) with their pricing. However as soon as pricing on the options come out, i will have to make up my mind quickly.

The MTL dealer did mention that he suspects the 'black optics' to be an option but is almost positive that the Sepang Blue won't be available (for Canada). 

Also he mentioned that allocation for his dealership on A3/S3 will be about 10:1

At the end of March i'll be making my way down to MTL since he will have some A3s to try out.


----------



## BEM10001 (May 14, 2007)

I've been chatting with a few dealers in NYC / NJ / PHL for the better part of a year. Put a deposit down last month, 1st in line at a decent sized dealer in NJ. None of the places I have spoken with have a wait list as of yet, BUT I wouldn't go by my experience because all of them are in super $$$ parts of town and move a lot of high-end cars, not sure this end of the spectrum is an area of focus.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

lilmira said:


> New guy here! I put down a deposit at Royal Oak in Calgary around the time when they leaked the Canadian S3 pricing. Supposedly I'm third in line. Feel like I know more about the car than the dealership.
> 
> Originally I planned to get the CLA45AMG but the pricing is just too close to the S4. S3 just makes more sense for me. I need a new car this fall since I'm returning the GTI, nothing wrong with it but I need to get back to AWD and a bit more kick.


Welcome to the forum! 

And yeah, if you know the alleged 0-100km/h time and and roughly when cars should start showing up, you probably know more than the average dealer. 



Zorro83 said:


> I put a deposit last week in MTL because they are a high voume dealer and they're fairly sure that they will get around a dozen S3's this year (i'm 9th on that list). I'm keeping my eye on Ottawa, but they're smaller and stingier (?) with their pricing. However as soon as pricing on the options come out, i will have to make up my mind quickly.
> 
> The MTL dealer did mention that he suspects the 'black optics' to be an option but is almost positive that the Sepang Blue won't be available (for Canada).
> 
> ...


You're actually the one I was remembering when I was talking with my salesman yesterday, I believe. So the MTL dealer's A3 allocation is looking to be 120 units or so for 2014? That would put my estimate of "a few" S3s for my dealer right in line, sadly. That's assuming that Canada and the US see similar supply strategies, but I honestly don't see why they'd be remarkably different.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

BEM10001 said:


> I've been chatting with a few dealers in NYC / NJ / PHL for the better part of a year. Put a deposit down last month, 1st in line at a decent sized dealer in NJ. None of the places I have spoken with have a wait list as of yet, BUT I wouldn't go by my experience because all of them are in super $$$ parts of town and move a lot of high-end cars, not sure this end of the spectrum is an area of focus.


Thanks... glad to see some applicable US feedback.


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

BEM10001 said:


> I've been chatting with a few dealers in NYC / NJ / PHL for the better part of a year. Put a deposit down last month, 1st in line at a decent sized dealer in NJ. None of the places I have spoken with have a wait list as of yet, BUT I wouldn't go by my experience because all of them are in super $$$ parts of town and move a lot of high-end cars, not sure this end of the spectrum is an area of focus.


Curious as to which NJ dealer. Feel free to PM if you don't want to share publicly. I'm NJ/PHL area myself.

I'm not in the market for another 12-18 months, but would like to start feeling out what dealers are "easier" to work with. I'm open to salesperson recommendations too.

Thx


----------



## BEM10001 (May 14, 2007)

I was briefly cross-shopping the CLA45 but after speaking with the head of AMG at NY auto show last year decided it wasn't for me. That said, they are sold out based on the folks I have spoken with (I talk to a lot of car dealers). Think it has more to do with the mechanics of the launch and making it very transparent, easy, etc. than anything else as compared to the mess we're seeing for the S3. Most of the Audi dealers I am speaking with are just like us, in a wait and see and deal with it if/when it gets here mindset.


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

Zorro83 said:


> I put a deposit last week in MTL because they are a high voume dealer and they're fairly sure that they will get around a dozen S3's this year (i'm 9th on that list). I'm keeping my eye on Ottawa, but they're smaller and stingier (?) with their pricing. However as soon as pricing on the options come out, i will have to make up my mind quickly.
> 
> The MTL dealer did mention that he suspects the 'black optics' to be an option but is almost positive that the Sepang Blue won't be available (for Canada).


which dealer, there are 6 within 10 miles lol (2x Prestige, Popular, Lauzon, Park Avenue, Niquet)

:thumbup: black optics
:thumbdown: no Sepang

i'm not getting on a list....gonna wait for one thats sitting on the lot for a while


----------



## DaLeadBull (Feb 15, 2011)

Personally, I would not put a deposit down on an S3 right now if I were in the market for one. Two reasons, the car is not a limited edition car and pricing is not available. The only reason the S3 feels like a limited edition car is because the marketing/advertising has been so poor. Most of the general public has no idea an S3 even exists, they just found out about the A3 during the superbowl.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

I'll not be at all surprised to find out that S3 volume accounts for 10% of total US builds for 2014. That will work out to three cars for nine months' worth of sales in my MSA of 1.3MM people. It may not be TT Final Edition-limited by sheer total model production volume over the lifecycle, but it's absolutely going to feel like a limited production car for the foreseeable future.

Hell, the A3 is going to feel like a limited-production car for the rest of this year, IMO. Based on the release-spec fleet builds, they're going to push mostly 1.8T cars into the marketplace. If that holds true for inventory volume, they're not going to be able to keep them on the lots. And at four a month (based on 31 for the year for the single dealer in my MSA)? No way.

I'm in a position that I probably won't be able to justify this purchase for myself even another year to 18 months down the road. It's now or never. The money is earmarked for the car, but if I have too long to think about it, I'll earmark it for something more intelligent.

IMO, anyone who is even talking about a deposit right now- for the S3- is committing to pay MSRP. It's just the climate we're going to find ourselves in. But I'd say we've known this for months. Travis has been sounding the alarm on Györ output issues for months. It should be no surprise to anybody that true market value on any of these cars is going to be knocking on MSRP for a while to come.


----------



## BEM10001 (May 14, 2007)

Well until you actually get an allotment and spec the car, the deposit is refundable. So no downside there. I need a new car ASAP so don't have the option to screw around, I am already waiting longer than I would otherwise for the S3 and I do not want to wait to get one if early units are sold. At the end of the day, assuming the car is $50K, the difference between a great deal @ 6% off MSRP and 2-3% (what I have been discussing with my dealer) is what, $1,500? For me it's worth it, for others maybe not. In any event, I see no downside in putting down a deposit and getting it back and playing the waiting game once you see how things shake out.


----------



## lilmira (Feb 4, 2014)

I don't expect to see any S3 sitting in the lot in Canada for a little while so there won't be much negotiating power as a buyer. For comparison the CLA45AMG is all sold out with a long waiting list. The S3 is even more affordable so it's not going to be any better.
You may get loyalty discount if you have bought cars from the dealership, other than that, most likely MSRP.

It may be different in the states where AWD is not as important.


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

lilmira said:


> I don't expect to see any S3 sitting in the lot in Canada for a little while so there won't be much negotiating power as a buyer. For comparison the CLA45AMG is all sold out with a long waiting list. The S3 is even more affordable so it's not going to be any better.
> You may get loyalty discount if you have bought cars from the dealership, other than that, most likely MSRP.
> 
> It may be different in the states where AWD is not as important.


like out here in the west; i'm hoping that some the dealers in SoCal will have a decent amount of cars; i see S cars here a lot.


----------



## VDubGTI819 (May 16, 2012)

Guys...At the end of the day, Audi wants to make $$$$$. The car will not be limited to only a few lucky people. Don't sit here and think it will be hard to get one and rush to put deposits. This will just make you pay more for the car since the dealer knows you really want it. 

Sit back, relax, wait for the official price and specs, and more importantly...TEST DRIVE the car when it arrives in August before even paying a dime. If you like it after the test drive, the dealer would be more than happy to MAKE ANOTHER SALE.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

VDubGTI819 said:


> Guys...At the end of the day, Audi wants to make $$$$$. The car will not be limited to only a few lucky people. Don't sit here and think it will be hard to get one and rush to put deposits. This will just make you pay more for the car since the dealer knows you really want it.
> 
> Sit back, relax, wait for the official price and specs, and more importantly...TEST DRIVE the car when it arrives in August before even paying a dime. If you like it after the test drive, the dealer would be more than happy to MAKE ANOTHER SALE.


This is simply not the dynamic that's at work in this case. This is above any dealer racket which is orchestrated to extract additional money. In fact, the very reason I posted this thread is _because _I'm having difficulty placing a deposit. 

In this case, the astute among the forum members very likely know better than the dealers what to expect for S3 availability. This isn't a case where I'm going to wait for a unit to test-drive. Hell, even a pedestrian CLA couldn't be test-driven here for several weeks after launch. I don't expect that AoA is going to get their hands on S3 demo units like we're seeing for the A3. I didn't test-drive my current car before ordering, and I won't test-drive an S3 before ordering. I realize this doesn't work for nearly 100% of average buyers, but it works for me.

The x-factor here is absolutely Györ as we've discussed at length in other threads.

Stated another way, I think we're playing it slightly safe by assuming the initial mix will be 10% S3; remember, they also will be working in the TDI and the Cabriolet later this year. Zorro83, who has responded above, says he's 9th on the dealer's list for an S3 and that they'll probably see about a dozen S3s this year under that 10% volume guideline. Ergo, that dealer is already about sold out of S3s for this year, assuming all nine remain committed buyers (they won't, but there will quickly be replacements for them, I figure). No dealer in their right mind will allow test-drives on a pre-sold car, so that's going to be a difficult proposition.


----------



## GTI2Slow (Jun 23, 2007)

Dan Halen said:


> This is simply not the dynamic that's at work in this case. This is above any dealer racket which is orchestrated to extract additional money.


 Just suckers self-identifying themselves to salesmen.



Dan Halen said:


> In fact, the very reason I posted this thread is _because _I'm having difficulty placing a deposit.


 For a car that no order guide or pricing exists for yet, really?



Dan Halen said:


> In this case, the astute among the forum members very likely know better than the dealers what to expect for S3 availability. This isn't a case where I'm going to wait for a unit to test-drive. Hell, even a pedestrian CLA couldn't be test-driven here for several weeks after launch. I don't expect that AoA is going to get their hands on S3 demo units like we're seeing for the A3. I didn't test-drive my current car before ordering, and I won't test-drive an S3 before ordering. I realize this doesn't work for nearly 100% of average buyers, but it works for me.


 Astute is not the word I would use for someone who is dropping $40K on an unknown. Average buyers tend to know the options, color, pricing, and availability before cutting a check.

I know the audience of this sub forum is obviously pretty excited about this car, but frankly (And without resorting to a bloated wall of test) I think paying a premium for no reason other than your own over enthusiasm is stupid.


----------



## VDubGTI819 (May 16, 2012)

Dan Halen said:


> This is simply not the dynamic that's at work in this case. This is above any dealer racket which is orchestrated to extract additional money. In fact, the very reason I posted this thread is _because _I'm having difficulty placing a deposit.
> 
> In this case, the astute among the forum members very likely know better than the dealers what to expect for S3 availability. This isn't a case where I'm going to wait for a unit to test-drive. Hell, even a pedestrian CLA couldn't be test-driven here for several weeks after launch. I don't expect that AoA is going to get their hands on S3 demo units like we're seeing for the A3. I didn't test-drive my current car before ordering, and I won't test-drive an S3 before ordering. I realize this doesn't work for nearly 100% of average buyers, but it works for me.
> 
> The x-factor here is absolutely Györ as we've discussed at length in other threads.


For me, it's important to get a feel of how the car drives prior to purchasing. For example, I am debating between the S3 and the M235i for my next car. Whichever car is more fun to handle will be my next car. 

Just an FYI, I have already contacted my local BMW dealer and they are going to email me as soon as they get an M235i for me to test drive. The car is due in a few weeks and they have already made many sales based on other forums I am on. In addition, the dealer informed me if I would like to place an order on specific options of my preference to take a look at. 

Audi is not much different than BMW. They both want to make sales.

My point: Being that the M235i is the competitor of the S3, AoA will do its best to take as many sales from its competitor. Therefore, you will be able to test drive it and you will be able to order one once it is available.


----------



## lilmira (Feb 4, 2014)

Yeah, it's not limited as in written in stone 5000 units but it's limited as in production capacity. It's just supply and demand. If you don't mind waiting, sure. I can probably go test drive an S4 and buy one off the lot today with a bit of discount. For me, knock on wood, I need a new car this fall and the timing and the whole package of the car fits. For sure I won't be able to walk in and buy one this fall without securing a spot. Believe it or not, I was told that the waiting list grew quite a bit since. They have no reason to lie. If they have a choice, they would just sell me a A3 2.0 instead. Take my money quicker and still sell the S3 when it arrives. 

The market may be a bit different in the states. I was too late to get the MK6 Golf R in Canada while they are sitting in the lot collecting dust down south.  

Hope it works out this time.


----------



## VDubGTI819 (May 16, 2012)

GTI2Slow said:


> Just suckers self-identifying themselves to salesmen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

I didn't start this thread to solicit feedback on the merits of placing a deposit on a vehicle that will be in short supply. Please create a separate thread for that if so desired, but do it elsewhere; a model-specific forum isn't the place for it.

I appreciate contrasting viewpoints, but it's worth becoming familiar with the specific situation before attempting to speak in generalities. If you've taken the time to do so, please feel free to offer your viewpoint. Otherwise, you're offering conjecture based on what you believe to be ideal with a supply-demand balance in place. I think I've provided sufficient justification for my reasons to believe this car will not be subject to such an ideal scenario. 

I won't attempt to comment on the M235i because I have not familiarized myself with the circumstances surrounding its arrival and availability. If my supporting statements aren't enough for you, you may look for posts from Travis Grundke; he seems to have a pretty solid handle on the finer nuances of the A3-S3 launch. That said, I think you'll find that I'm just parroting a lot of what he's offered in the past, so weigh the use of time accordingly.


----------



## GTI2Slow (Jun 23, 2007)

Dan Halen said:


> I didn't start this thread to solicit feedback on the merits of placing a deposit on a vehicle that will be in short supply.


There has been no indication that there will be limited production of the S3, there has been no confirmation as to its availability.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

GTI2Slow said:


> There has been no indication that there will be limited production of the S3, there has been no confirmation as to its availability.


While you may have read what I have said (in this thread) and others have said (throughout this forum), I do not think you _read_ it. I don't recall stating that any particular source has verified the S3 will be in limited supply. What I do recall stating is that the conclusion has been drawn based on the complex circumstances of the situation, most of which roll all the way back up to the dynamics of the Györ, Hungary, assembly operation which is responsible for supplying the North American market. 

I think you're looking for concrete facts in a world of ambiguous details. Believe me- ambiguity frustrates me. I'm an engineer turned financial analyst. I like absolutes.

... but I have a thorough enough read on this situation to know that I'd better just get used to ambiguity. 

The penalty for erroneously assuming we'll have supply that, at worst, perfectly meets demand and, at best, far outstrips demand? "Sorry, we're sold out, but we can get you on the list"- and you'll likely still have little bargaining room, with no idea when you may run up the list enough to get a car. The penalty for the opposite- erroneously assuming supply will be massively constrained, only to have it far outpace demand? Perhaps some additional last-minute legwork to find another dealer with inventory to "start fresh" with your bargaining chips as a result of playing your hand early with the original dealer- and that's *IF* the original dealer isn't willing to deal at that point. Big whoop.

In between those, you have the highest likelihood- you get on a list, get one of the first cars in allocation, and have little room to bargain. For those who are doing that, they've a) already come to terms with the idea of paying MSRP or near MSRP, and b) comprehend the implications of such a decision.

For someone who believes MSRP is a fair deal for the car given the other assumed circumstances, I imagine you look like you're going on about nothing at all. I don't know why there seem to be a couple people who have come here only to make an issue out of something that's not an issue at all. It's one thing if you've been part of the forum discussions for the last several months, but to show up and make posts such as what we see above as your first contributions to the forum, well... it comes off as at least slightly antagonistic. 

In fewer words, it seems you're looking for an argument for entertainment's sake where there is none. I've been as helpful as I can be in pointing you toward the same resources we've used to make our decisions, fact based or not. There's nothing more to offer in that regard. With that, let's please direct this thread back onto the rails. :thumbup:

-Brian


----------



## BEM10001 (May 14, 2007)

Apologies if this is slightly off topic but my Spanish is piss poor these days from disuse and cannot make heads or tails of the local website. Anyone know if the S3 is at dealers in Spain? Probably going to Barcelona at the end of the month for Mobile World Congress, will try and set up a time to get behind the wheel when there if the car's available, and obviously report back any first-hand impressions.


----------



## GTI2Slow (Jun 23, 2007)

Are we discussing supply and demand now in this thread?

Audi has a few months to sort out their production, I think the staggered product release may be part of this. But I don't know, and I am not going to throw money at it because I am anxious about not getting one.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

BEM10001 said:


> Apologies if this is slightly off topic but my Spanish is piss poor these days from disuse and cannot make heads or tails of the local website. Anyone know if the S3 is at dealers in Spain? Probably going to Barcelona at the end of the month for Mobile World Congress, will try and set up a time to get behind the wheel when there if the car's available, and obviously report back any first-hand impressions.


The last information I saw (which was way back when S3 sedans opened for ordering in Europe) was that deliveries were to start in February. I don't recall any specification as to whether that was across Europe or to a certain country or set of countries. That also doesn't factor in any late-developing backlog issues in Györ as that February plan is from several weeks back.

I imagine you can find an S3 or S3 sportback, but I would assume that's not what you were looking for. Or at least I'd not want to tempt myself with forbidden fruit... :laugh:


----------



## BEM10001 (May 14, 2007)

Dan Halen said:


> The last information I saw (which was way back when S3 sedans opened for ordering in Europe) was that deliveries were to start in February. I don't recall any specification as to whether that was across Europe or to a certain country or set of countries. That also doesn't factor in any late-developing backlog issues in Györ as that February plan is from several weeks back.
> 
> I imagine you can find an S3 or S3 sportback, but I would assume that's not what you were looking for. Or at least I'd not want to tempt myself with forbidden fruit... :laugh:


I want the sedan, but would drive whatever I could get my hands on for comparison purposes. Thanks for the heads-up, I will make a few calls. Worst-case scenario I will demo an A3 stateside when available. Assuming I like that, I'll love the S3 so it's pretty much a no-brainer.


----------



## VDubGTI819 (May 16, 2012)

Dan Halen said:


> I didn't start this thread to solicit feedback on the merits of placing a deposit on a vehicle that will be in short supply. Please create a separate thread for that if so desired, but do it elsewhere; a model-specific forum isn't the place for it.
> 
> I appreciate contrasting viewpoints, but it's worth becoming familiar with the specific situation before attempting to speak in generalities. If you've taken the time to do so, please feel free to offer your viewpoint. Otherwise, you're offering conjecture based on what you believe to be ideal with a supply-demand balance in place. I think I've provided sufficient justification for my reasons to believe this car will not be subject to such an ideal scenario.
> 
> I won't attempt to comment on the M235i because I have not familiarized myself with the circumstances surrounding its arrival and availability. If my supporting statements aren't enough for you, you may look for posts from Travis Grundke; he seems to have a pretty solid handle on the finer nuances of the A3-S3 launch. That said, I think you'll find that I'm just parroting a lot of what he's offered in the past, so weigh the use of time accordingly.


I came in here to help fellow forum members out, while also being interested in purchasing the same car. Didn't come in here to get people frustrated. Just providing my opinions and experience.


----------



## Zorro83 (Sep 10, 2011)

I think everyone knows that if your on a list or have put a deposit then you're expecting to pay msrp or close to it. I am perfectly ok with that if it means that I get the S3 this fall. 

If you're ok with waiting a bit longer and/or wanting to get a 'deal' then for sure wait until the car comes out and go nuts.

FYI putting a DP of $500 in no way obligates me to purchase the car, fully refundable.


----------



## The DarkSide (Aug 4, 2000)

Dan Halen said:


> IMO, anyone who is even talking about a deposit right now- for the S3- is committing to pay MSRP. It's just the climate we're going to find ourselves in. But I'd say we've known this for months. Travis has been sounding the alarm on Györ output issues for months. It should be no surprise to anybody that true market value on any of these cars is going to be knocking on MSRP for a while to come.


So I think I mentioned this in another thread.. but I was wondering how people were going to negotiate with dealers by putting a deposit down before being able to even order the car.(i think the example i used was vehicles being marked up by 5k over msrp) I feel the the dealer is operating from a position of strength. 1) You obviously want the car badly if you want to be 1st in line. 2) If it's limited enough they probably wont have a hard time selling it. 

It's pretty frustrating. This is THE car I want. Badly. There are other cars but for some reason this one has stolen my heart. The combination of tech, fuel efficient, quick but not MEGA fast, anticipation of fun to drive handling, sexy modern lines that remind me very much of the 1st gen A4 my dad had. The only thing keeping it from being 100% perfect in my mind is the awd system is haldex and front biased. Overall I just love it. But sometimes feel like I might die before this car comes out. I say that jokingly, but with a hint of truth. This is the 3rd year in a row I've been treated for cancer. 

I'm very much in a "enjoy every day like it will be your last" mentality. That does not mean I am pissing money away, or even that buying a new 40K+ car is a good idea, but I've pulled back putting a ton of money into my retirement and am more willing to splurge a bit more than I would if I believed I was going to live to see retirement age. (I'm 34 years old.) 

If this car isn't available to me by the end of the year.. or it looks like a far shot (ie, paying more than msrp) I may just pull the trigger on something else. As much as I don't want to. As much as I'd love to get into this car. 

Sorry for the percocet post, it was a long day at the hospital.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

The DarkSide said:


> So I think I mentioned this in another thread.. but I was wondering how people were going to negotiate with dealers by putting a deposit down before being able to even order the car.(i think the example i used was vehicles being marked up by 5k over msrp) I feel the the dealer is operating from a position of strength. 1) You obviously want the car badly if you want to be 1st in line. 2) If it's limited enough they probably wont have a hard time selling it.
> 
> It's pretty frustrating. This is THE car I want. Badly. There are other cars but for some reason this one has stolen my heart. The combination of tech, fuel efficient, quick but not MEGA fast, anticipation of fun to drive handling, sexy modern lines that remind me very much of the 1st gen A4 my dad had. The only thing keeping it from being 100% perfect in my mind is the awd system is haldex and front biased. Overall I just love it. But sometimes feel like I might die before this car comes out. I say that jokingly, but with a hint of truth. This is the 3rd year in a row I've been treated for cancer.
> 
> ...


Wow. I love the little community we've built here and the personal nature we have, even if if means reading something like this. Cancer is some rotten ****, and I can't say I'd see it any differently re: spend vs. save were I dealt from the deck you're playing with. Even worse, you weren't much older than I am now when you started your battle.

On a lighter note, I think that's really sort of the point some of us were shooting for- we can't really negotiate on price, but we damn sure can agree on something relative. As an example, I won't be putting a deposit down with anyone who can't guarantee me, by way of promissory note of sorts on my deposit receipt, that we're working from MSRP at the top end. With car buying what it is today, MSRP is as generous a gift as I'm going to give. I've become a relative cheap-ass in recent years, and this car is my exercise in living enough for today while also ensuring I'm covered for tomorrow. What good are the spoils of your hard work if they're left as a pile of cash until "retirement" and you end up never making it there? It's a very tough balance.

I know this is going to elicit some "how can you agree on MSRP if you don't even know what it is?" type responses. That's fine. We'll go back to my "feel" for the situation I alluded to in earlier posts in this thread. I have a general grasp for what pricing should be for this car, and I know what I'm willing to spend. I'm confident enough that those two figures can coexist in a manner that allows me to spec the car the way I want, so it follows that I'm comfortable with my ability to buy the car the way I want it at a price I'm willing to pay. Again, I am not a typical buyer... you and I aren't typical buyers. Much like you, I know what I want- no test-drive necessary. I'll adamantly proclaim the virtues of *not* doing it the way I do it- not because I think it's the wrong way to do it, but because I know it's the wrong way for most people to do it. And even for those that are comfortable purchasing this way, most probably have a better half that isn't as confident about such a decision. I'm fortunate in that my wife trusts me to make a smart decision for my wants and our financial goals. That's not intended to be a general "I'm better than you" jab at the masses, either. I just know what I'm doing is considered nothing short of insane to the average buyer.

It's entirely possible to agree on price without agreeing on price. You just have to have some relatively solid price projections and a pretty damn bulletproof plan for what you'll spend.


----------



## Negesh (Jun 6, 2010)

lilmira said:


> New guy here! I put down a deposit at Royal Oak in Calgary around the time when they leaked the Canadian S3 pricing. Supposedly I'm third in line. Feel like I know more about the car than the dealership.
> 
> Originally I planned to get the CLA45AMG but the pricing is just too close to the S4. S3 just makes more sense for me. I need a new car this fall since I'm returning the GTI, nothing wrong with it but I need to get back to AWD and a bit more kick.


Haha that's pretty funny, i think that makes me the person just in front of you in line 

Going to be very disappointed if Canada doesn't get sepang.....


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

DaLeadBull said:


> Personally, I would not put a deposit down on an S3 right now if I were in the market for one. Two reasons, the car is not a limited edition car and pricing is not available. The only reason the S3 feels like a limited edition car is because the marketing/advertising has been so poor. Most of the general public has no idea an S3 even exists, they just found out about the A3 during the superbowl.


but up until Sunday most of the general public didnt know about the A3 either.

i've been with Audi for 10 years and its no different now on how they handle a new model launch. Why start advertising a car 7-8 months before it comes out. VW did that with the Golf R, drew a ton of hype then delayed it and lost a lot of buyers because of that delay.

Audi, in the last 5 years gives small hints and info. But about 4 months before the car goes on sale is when they will start advertising for that model. That is also when dealers start to get order guides and maybe pricing. If i were coming out with a brand new product, i would wait until the last minute to announce concrete details. Just like Microsoft and Sony did with their next-gen systems. Leak that info too early and things can go downhill quick or desire/hype fades away quick.

Benz advertised the CLA at the super bowl last year and the car didnt arrive for 7-8 months. they had to keep spending a lot of $ to advertise it through that time and it probably cost them a lot to do that.

here Audi advertises the new A3 in early Feb, and only has 8-9 weeks before the car goes on sale. Hype stays in someones mind as the car comes out, not fades away long before.

so for the S3, its not due until Fall, so we won't start seeing hard facts until around 4 months before that. I wouldnt be surprised if they announce price at the NY Auto show, but don't expect to know options/colors until May/June time frame.


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

Dan Halen said:


> Wow. I love the little community we've built here and the personal nature we have, even if if means reading something like this. Cancer is some rotten ****, and I can't say I'd see it any differently re: spend vs. save were I dealt from the deck you're playing with. Even worse, you weren't much older than I am now when you started your battle.
> 
> On a lighter note, I think that's really sort of the point some of us were shooting for- we can't really negotiate on price, but we damn sure can agree on something relative. As an example, I won't be putting a deposit down with anyone who can't guarantee me, by way of promissory note of sorts on my deposit receipt, that we're working from MSRP at the top end. With car buying what it is today, MSRP is as generous a gift as I'm going to give. I've become a relative cheap-ass in recent years, and this car is my exercise in living enough for today while also ensuring I'm covered for tomorrow. What good are the spoils of your hard work if they're left as a pile of cash until "retirement" and you end up never making it there? It's a very tough balance.
> 
> ...


Well said, sir. 

To me, if one has clearly thought through their situation and has come to a level of comfort with their decision, then so be it. End of discussion. 

I think the point of the thread (and the forum in general) is to help one garner the necessary information (facts, suspicions, educated guesses) to help one reach that comfort level. It's not for any of us to berate another person's reasoned decisions, at least not, as Brian stated, in a model specific forum.

Could I ever purchase a car without a test drive? I don't think so, but that's me. Could I put a (refundable) deposit on a car (with some pre-agreed price ceiling) with the final purchase dependent on a test drive. Absolutely.

When we were shopping for my wife's new car we were between an Acadia (her first choice) and the Durango (my first choice). Yes it was her car, but like all large purchases we tend to err on the side of joint decisions (e.g. if I ever parked a new car in the garage for her as a "gift" I'd be sleeping on a park bench). She asked me what it was about the Durango that made me like it better than the GMC. I could point to a couple of feature differences and the changes for 2014 most of which didn't really matter to her. A lot of it for me came down to intangibles. Things that are hard to quantify, but that made me well feel it was the better vehicle. Nearly four months in, some quirks aside my wife is very happy with it. Its the first vehicle she's ever named and she continually praises the features she likes.

What does that have to do with this discussion?

It comes back to that level of personal comfort with one's decision. I'm here specifically because I would not be comfortable with driving a BMW or an MB because I know they're just not for me. 

Will I wind up in an A3 (or S3)? Maybe. My decision isn't made yet because I haven't seen the car, I'm not ready to buy and I'm still considering other options. That's why I'm on this forum.


----------



## lilmira (Feb 4, 2014)

Negesh said:


> Haha that's pretty funny, i think that makes me the person just in front of you in line
> 
> Going to be very disappointed if Canada doesn't get sepang.....


Hi the guy in front, I was told that one guy put down a deposit a year ago, that must be the guy in front of you lol. They never pressure me to put down a deposit. Heck, when I first contacted them, they didn't even think the S3 will come out the same year as the A3. I had to ask them about putting down a deposit. Don't know if Audi Canada has any control over dealership for pricing over MSRP. I wouldn't be too happy about that.


----------



## JadaNiv (Feb 5, 2014)

*Some have to pay $90K for an S3 Sedan*

I just ordered an S3 Saloon (I first ordered a SB , but than saw the saloon and switched ... got two kids) , Amalfi white , Black Alcantara standard sport seats, sunroof, driver assistance package, Auto park , smart key .... etc 
The local price I paid is more than double the price you guys talk about ... bloody $90k 
Simply because my little country adds 100% duty on cars 
Still , cant wait to get it , they told me first week of April ... and I'm now considering to do a RevoTek S1 upgrade .... to 370HP 
Any thoughts on that


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Dan Halen said:


> Wow. I love the little community we've built here and the personal nature we have, even if if means reading something like this. Cancer is some rotten ****, and I can't say I'd see it any differently re: spend vs. save were I dealt from the deck you're playing with. Even worse, you weren't much older than I am now when you started your battle.
> 
> On a lighter note, I think that's really sort of the point some of us were shooting for- we can't really negotiate on price, but we damn sure can agree on something relative. As an example, I won't be putting a deposit down with anyone who can't guarantee me, by way of promissory note of sorts on my deposit receipt, that we're working from MSRP at the top end. With car buying what it is today, MSRP is as generous a gift as I'm going to give. I've become a relative cheap-ass in recent years, and this car is my exercise in living enough for today while also ensuring I'm covered for tomorrow. What good are the spoils of your hard work if they're left as a pile of cash until "retirement" and you end up never making it there? It's a very tough balance.
> 
> ...


Fully agree with this as well. I've done enough research, know enough about current Audi's(as we bought one for my wife last year) and VAG in general(own a mk6 gti), and have kept up with rumors about price and comparable products(m235i and CLA45 AMG) which have already released pricing, to know what I'm getting myself into with an S3. Mentally I already know that I'm going to be most likely paying in the mid to high $40's for this car, and am ok with it. The difference of 3 or 4 grand will not change this. Sure, if when I test drive it after maybe having a (refundable) deposit I absolutely hate the thing, I'll walk. But I've done enough research to feel comfortable in my approach. If something comes out in the next few months that's completely shocking related to the car it may change my attitude, but you go off the best information you have at the time. And at this time there is nothing to make me think differently.


----------



## BEM10001 (May 14, 2007)

jrwamp said:


> Fully agree with this as well. I've done enough research, know enough about current Audi's(as we bought one for my wife last year) and VAG in general(own a mk6 gti), and have kept up with rumors about price and comparable products(m235i and CLA45 AMG) which have already released pricing, to know what I'm getting myself into with an S3. Mentally I already know that I'm going to be most likely paying in the mid to high $40's for this car, and am ok with it. The difference of 3 or 4 grand will not change this. Sure, if when I test drive it after maybe having a (refundable) deposit I absolutely hate the thing, I'll walk. But I've done enough research to feel comfortable in my approach. If something comes out in the next few months that's completely shocking related to the car it may change my attitude, but you go off the best information you have at the time. And at this time there is nothing to make me think differently.


While this isn't 100% guaranteed, assuming you don't order something bizarre like bright pink interior, most dealers I have dealt with won't force you to take the car even after it gets in. Just did something similar with a Macan and dealer told us that since the car will be in hot demand, if we don't want it he can easily sell it so not to worry about it. Since we were on the fence about nav he suggested we get it 1. for resale purposes and 2. so he'd have an easier time moving it if we changed our minds. I cannot imagine if you get a nicely optioned S3 they'd be too pissed if they had one available to sell were you to change your mind. Worst case scenario you'd MIGHT lose your $500 deposit but that's a small price to pay if you really don't like the car.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

BEM10001 said:


> While this isn't 100% guaranteed, assuming you don't order something bizarre like bright pink interior, most dealers I have dealt with won't force you to take the car even after it gets in. Just did something similar with a Macan and dealer told us that since the car will be in hot demand, if we don't want it he can easily sell it so not to worry about it. Since we were on the fence about nav he suggested we get it 1. for resale purposes and 2. so he'd have an easier time moving it if we changed our minds. I cannot imagine if you get a nicely optioned S3 they'd be too pissed if they had one available to sell were you to change your mind. Worst case scenario you'd MIGHT lose your $500 deposit but that's a small price to pay if you really don't like the car.


Absolutely. For instance, I know people who were on the list for the mk6 R only to back out later. True limited supply car, and the dealer didn't hold them to anything.


----------



## GTI2Slow (Jun 23, 2007)

A deposit will likely get access to the dealers initial allotment of S3's at or above MSRP, likely a 'take it or leave' it option with a healthy dealer 'Market Adjustment' added to the MSRP. I plan to order specific options and will likely wait for a factory order.. It would be nice is Audi extended the European delivery option to the A3/S3.

I hope to be able to arrange a test drive when I am in the EU in March.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

GTI2Slow said:


> A deposit will likely get access to the dealers initial allotment of S3's at or above MSRP, likely a 'take it or leave' it option with a healthy dealer 'Market Adjustment' added to the MSRP. I plan to order specific options and will likely wait for a factory order.. It would be nice is Audi extended the European delivery option to the A3/S3.
> 
> I hope to be able to arrange a test drive when I am in the EU in March.


A friend's dad placed a deposit on a 1M several months ahead of any conclusive intel beyond "it's coming to the US." He left some money with the dealer and was given a "we owe one BMW 1M, to the customer's specs, at MSRP."

It cannot be argued that the 1M was truly a very limited, very popular offering. 

No market adjustment, no bull. It can be done for the S3, and it will be done for the S3. You just have to find the right dealer. That's the entire point of this thread.

European delivery is allegedly available for the A3, so I'm not sure we should expect otherwise for the S3, unless the entire program changes between now and the S3's release. Reference: http://forums.fourtitude.com/showth...his-thread&p=84769514&viewfull=1#post84769514 and http://forums.fourtitude.com/showth...n-European-Delivery-not-available-unil-June-1


----------



## GTI2Slow (Jun 23, 2007)

Dan Halen said:


> It cannot be argued that the 1M was truly a very limited, very popular offering.


Agreed. But two points specific to the S3 currently:


 At best you can negotiate for a S3 at MSRP by placing a deposit now. I would be shocked if a dealer offered anything below that price without first knowing their margin. 
 Audi hasn't limited availability of any other S car that I am aware of, there is no information or rumor that the S3 will be a limited production car. 

I could see a RS3 coming to the US as a limited model, quattro GmbH seems to be far more exclusive.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

GTI2Slow said:


> Agreed. But two points specific to the S3 currently:
> 
> 
> At best you can negotiate for a S3 at MSRP by placing a deposit now. I would be shocked if a dealer offered anything below that price without first knowing their margin.
> ...


I don't think anyone is saying straight up that the S3 is a limited production car, I think what Dan is trying to say is that the S3 will be limited _availability_ in the near term, until supply catches up with demand.

I'll most likely wait to get on a list until they announce pricing. That being said I may poke around at the salesman who sold me my Q5 last year to see where they stand at the moment.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

GTI2Slow said:


> Agreed. But two points specific to the S3 currently:
> 
> 
> At best you can negotiate for a S3 at MSRP by placing a deposit now. I would be shocked if a dealer offered anything below that price without first knowing their margin.
> ...


Their margin is 7%, invoice relative to MSRP. That's their margin on all cars, according to a Frankie (Mr. Rabboto), and it's holding true for the A3 if Edmunds is correct in their publication of A3 figures. I realize that "margin" isn't truly based on some published "invoice" price; however, for the sake of the point you're attempting to make, the margin we're concerned about is the price obtained relative to invoice and MSRP.

I'm done arguing the other point with you. You're being petulant, quite frankly, and I'm not going to continue to engage you at the cost of this thread. I've been as polite as I can be, but you refuse to accept the justifications I and others have offered for our rationalizations... rationalizations that aren't even owed, really.


----------



## Pat_McGroin (Oct 17, 2010)

Just sent a quick email to my dealership, I've always worked with the same guy their and can vouch for him. I was told the 8V A3's will be in their possession in April. He wasn't sure about the S3 but said most likely in the summer.


----------



## VR6Nikopol (Jul 11, 2001)

Maitre Absolut said:


> which dealer, there are 6 within 10 miles lol (2x Prestige, Popular, Lauzon, Park Avenue, Niquet)


I would like to know too ! Ottawa dealers sucks and you have to be carefull with Lauzon...


----------



## Zorro83 (Sep 10, 2011)

Maitre Absolut said:


> which dealer, there are 6 within 10 miles lol (2x Prestige, Popular, Lauzon, Park Avenue, Niquet)
> 
> :thumbup: black optics
> :thumbdown: no Sepang
> ...





VR6Nikopol said:


> I would like to know too ! Ottawa dealers sucks and you have to be carefull with Lauzon...


sorry guys meant to answer earlier...i'm with lauzon. So far things are good.


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

Pat_McGroin said:


> Just sent a quick email to my dealership, I've always worked with the same guy their and can vouch for him. I was told the 8V A3's will be in their possession in April. He wasn't sure about the S3 but said most likely in the summer.


april sounds good for the regular A3...


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)




----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

I am not interested enough in this car to bother with the trouble to go put a deposit down on the car that I have never driven, know the price of or when I would possibly see it. I am also not interested in paying more to get one of the first ones. 

Even then, dealer gets the first couple of cars in, then calls you to tell you to come in and buy it at the price they require (good luck on the negotiations), what are the chances one of these first couple of cars is the one you want?


----------



## lilmira (Feb 4, 2014)

From my understanding, the deposit is for an allocation to order, therefore totally refundable. When the allocation becomes available, I'd have to confirm the options for the order and most likely top up the deposit by a couple thousands. At this point, I'll be quite committed to buying the car. When the car arrives, if I want to back out for whatever reason, I may lose all or some of the money I put down depending on the circumstances. With enough customers willing to order the cars at the beginning, I don't think dealers will have to order any on their own. When the demand dies down with no one waiting to order one then the dealers may have to order on their own to keep Audi happy.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

lilmira said:


> From my understanding, the deposit is for an allocation to order, therefore totally refundable. When the allocation becomes available, I'd have to confirm the options for the order and most likely top up the deposit by a couple thousands. At this point, I'll be quite committed to buying the car. When the car arrives, if I want to back out for whatever reason, I may lose all or some of the money I put down depending on the circumstances. With enough customers willing to order the cars at the beginning, I don't think dealers will have to order any on their own. When the demand dies down with no one waiting to order one then the dealers may have to order on their own to keep Audi happy.


This, 110% verified by experience, down to the “couple thousand" that may be required at the time of order entry- specifically for an Audi Exclusive configuration.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

dmorrow said:


> Even then, dealer gets the first couple of cars in, then calls you to tell you to come in and buy it at the price they require (good luck on the negotiations), what are the chances one of these first couple of cars is the one you want?


If this is how it works for you, you're doing it incorrectly. My deposit will become nonrefundable at the time I configure my car, but that works for me. There are plenty of dealers who will allow you to configure an allocation car to standard (read: easily sellable colors and options) specs without any nonrefundable commitment.


----------



## The DarkSide (Aug 4, 2000)

Dan Halen said:


> Wow. I love the little community we've built here and the personal nature we have, even if if means reading something like this. Cancer is some rotten ****, and I can't say I'd see it any differently re: spend vs. save were I dealt from the deck you're playing with. Even worse, you weren't much older than I am now when you started your battle.
> 
> On a lighter note, I think that's really sort of the point some of us were shooting for- we can't really negotiate on price, but we damn sure can agree on something relative. As an example, I won't be putting a deposit down with anyone who can't guarantee me, by way of promissory note of sorts on my deposit receipt, that we're working from MSRP at the top end. With car buying what it is today, MSRP is as generous a gift as I'm going to give. I've become a relative cheap-ass in recent years, and this car is my exercise in living enough for today while also ensuring I'm covered for tomorrow. What good are the spoils of your hard work if they're left as a pile of cash until "retirement" and you end up never making it there? It's a very tough balance.
> 
> It's entirely possible to agree on price without agreeing on price. You just have to have some relatively solid price projections and a pretty damn bulletproof plan for what you'll spend.


Cancer is truly challenging physically, mentally and emotionally. I try not to get too emotional when making decisions like this. However; my dad - he worked his ass off. Raised 3 boys, lost his wife to cancer at age 47. Not a big spender - he drove an 89 wolfsburg jetta (manual) into DC for 8 years in the mid to late 90's. Free of 2 kids, he and his new wife got a nice big house near the water. He got a boat. He bought an RS4. He put his life back together and the only reason he hadn't retired yet was not for financial reasons, it was because he was so good at his job that the company he worked for was going to let him retire but still retain him as a consultant. Then in the blink of an eye he died of a heart attack at age 56. He waited his entire life to retire, finally got the retiree boat, hobbies, nice car etc and then it was over. During my battle with cancer over the last few years there are stretches where I'm fine, but that irrational(semi rational) fear strikes so quickly and randomly- that you might not be here in 6 months can sometimes be paralyzing. Insurance if I die should pay off the house and ensure the wife and my 2.5 year old are good for several years without my wife having to work. Getting into a S3 or similar car isn't a must for me, it's just a goal, a small shining ray of light. Something to day dream about on crappy days and spend time researching. I'd love to get into one but I wouldn't be full of regret if I don't. Anyhoo. All of that kind of drives my decision making for retirement. 

Sorry to swerve off topic. I'm terrible at negotiating. I'm half tempted to try and pick up a CPO S4/5 now, and wait till next year and trade in on the S3. Again prob not the most financially smart thing to do. I like the S4, but I'm not a real fan of the rear/trunk area. (i like our avant better). Love the front of both it and the S5.. But the S3 looks great at all angles. It just "does it" for me. 

We'll see! I'll continue to play it by ear.


----------



## The DarkSide (Aug 4, 2000)

ProjectA3 said:


> so for the S3, its not due until Fall, so we won't start seeing hard facts until around 4 months before that. I wouldnt be surprised if they announce price at the NY Auto show, but don't expect to know options/colors until May/June time frame.


Can I get the old skool VW NRG discount if I fly out there and drive it back?! :laugh: (That's what the club name was right? I'm having a brain fart. I even had a license plate holder with it. Been too long!)


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

Dan Halen said:


> If this is how it works for you, you're doing it incorrectly. My deposit will become nonrefundable at the time I configure my car, but that works for me. There are plenty of dealers who will allow you to configure an allocation car to standard (read: easily sellable colors and options) specs without any nonrefundable commitment.


I never said it wasn't refundable and I haven't read that any of these people are doing anything besides putting their name on a list. I would not spend $45k on a car and deal with not getting the exact car I wanted (color and options) and at a higher price just to avoid waiting. 

I agree that some discussion based on MSRP should take place at time of deposit or you are asking to pay a high price. Once car hits the lot, they have had your deposit for 6 months and you want to start negotiating you can get your deposit refunded but they know you are desperate and don't want to walk unless you really have to. Even then if demand really is that great and there is a long list waiting they would just move on to the next buyer.


----------



## BEM10001 (May 14, 2007)

I have a fully refundable deposit down, can order the car exactly how I want it, and have in writing that they will honor ACNA 6% discount (assuming it applies to this vehicle). So everything you guys are talking about is 100% doable. That said I may in fact be jumping ship and getting an M235i as I am no longer sure I can wait until Sept / Oct to take delivery.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

dmorrow said:


> I never said it wasn't refundable and I haven't read that any of these people are doing anything besides putting their name on a list. *I would not spend $45k on a car and deal with not getting the exact car I wanted (color and options) and at a higher price just to avoid waiting*.


You've repeated this like 3 times no matter what other people respond with. Bottom line, some people want the car more than others.


----------



## tbvvw (Jun 19, 2002)

I was at my dealer this weekend (Audi of Charlotte) and according to the 2 most seasoned sales guys there...until they get the info they need to discuss exact release timing, pricing, allotment, etc...they won't even entertain discussions of deposits, or any "what-ifs". Basically..."come back in May/June to discuss...cause we know exactly what you do from what you read on-line and in the current car mags."

Same thing ProjectA3 said.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

tbvvw said:


> I was at my dealer this weekend (Audi of Charlotte) and according to the 2 most seasoned sales guys there...until they get the info they need to discuss exact release timing, pricing, allotment, etc...they won't even entertain discussions of deposits, or any "what-ifs". Basically..."come back in May/June to discuss...cause we know exactly what you do from what you read on-line and in the current car mags."
> 
> Same thing ProjectA3 said.


Yep, that's what my local dealer said to me as well. They're in the business of selling, and until they have something to sell they don't care. Unless they're enthusiasts...


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

The DarkSide said:


> Can I get the old skool VW NRG discount if I fly out there and drive it back?! :laugh: (That's what the club name was right? I'm having a brain fart. I even had a license plate holder with it. Been too long!)


Raw NRG motorsports baby!!!! That brings me back. 
Sure thing you can order a car from me. AZ is nice this time of year 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

jrwamp said:


> You've repeated this like 3 times no matter what other people respond with. Bottom line, some people want the car more than others.


I had only posted twice in this thread and the 2nd time was replying to what Dan said (this is 3rd post). BEM10001 looks to have done it right, everyone else I can't tell. Are they in line to get the first car the dealer receives or are they actually ordering what they want? Are they discussing price or just willing to take whatever they get and at any price (or walk)? 

I am surprised other dealerships won't take a deposit, I guess they feel the hassle isn't worth the benefit. Seems like a good way to line up real potential buyers (not tire kickers).


----------



## Leke (Jul 29, 2013)

dmorrow said:


> I am surprised other dealerships won't take a deposit, I guess they feel the hassle isn't worth the benefit. Seems like a good way to line up real potential buyers (not tire kickers).


My local MB dealership took deposits on CLAs. My sister went to put in her order shortly after the car went on sale (mid-late October). Luckily for her, they honoured the discount that had been discussed prior to placing her order. I don't think the dealership, owned by MB Canada, realized how popular the car would be. At some point during discussions, sales rep's systems locked them out of giving discounts over 2%. Our sales rep actually showed us the system not allowing her to enter a higher discount. It wasn't like we could leverage going to another dealer either, as most of the MB dealerships in the Toronto area are owned by MB Canada. It's an isolated example, but an example nonetheless.

Both waiting and ordering early have their respective benefits and drawbacks. I can see why someone would pick either option. 

Personally, I'll likely pre-order. I'm going to be trading in my current car so I'd like to maximize its value. The hard part for me, as you've pointed out, *dmorrow*, is balancing out potential savings gained by waiting out the initial onslaught of orders with the rate of depreciation of my vehicle. I'm banking on my trade-in, with it's tax savings, outweighing the discount available if I waited.


----------



## The DarkSide (Aug 4, 2000)

ProjectA3 said:


> Raw NRG motorsports baby!!!! That brings me back.
> Sure thing you can order a car from me. AZ is nice this time of year
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


AHHH that's it! Thanks that was killing me yesterday. VW NRG didn't sound quite right. SLCNRG! Man, been about 16 years since that big BBQ at Cliffs.

Joking aside, I'm not sure I'd save any money after flying out, then driving back /staying in hotel(s). Never been to Arizona though!


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

The DarkSide said:


> AHHH that's it! Thanks that was killing me yesterday. VW NRG didn't sound quite right. SLCNRG! Man, been about 16 years since that big BBQ at Cliffs.
> 
> Joking aside, I'm not sure I'd save any money after flying out, then driving back /staying in hotel(s). Never been to Arizona though!



You'll have so much fun putting on the miles you won't need to stop for sleep, so its just gas and food


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

davewg said:


> You'll have so much fun putting on the miles you won't need to stop for sleep, so its just gas and food


That. If the timing works out, I'm even planning to join an ACNA event on the way home. The odds of the car's arrival and the event coinciding are virtually nil, but never say never...


----------



## The DarkSide (Aug 4, 2000)

davewg said:


> You'll have so much fun putting on the miles you won't need to stop for sleep, so its just gas and food


:laugh: 

Google maps shows 34-35 hours and 2,250 miles... I have trouble staying awake sometimes on my commute home which is ~60 minutes. I'd never make it without 2 night stops!


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

You can turn around just as you arrive home and return to AZ for your included 5,000 mile service.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

dmorrow said:


> I had only posted twice in this thread and the 2nd time was replying to what Dan said (this is 3rd post). BEM10001 looks to have done it right, everyone else I can't tell. Are they in line to get the first car the dealer receives or are they actually ordering what they want? Are they discussing price or just willing to take whatever they get and at any price (or walk)?
> 
> I am surprised other dealerships won't take a deposit, I guess they feel the hassle isn't worth the benefit. Seems like a good way to line up real potential buyers (not tire kickers).


Ah, my bad. I was getting replies jumbled up I guess. Apologies, but ultimately depending on how much people want this car they're willing to go further at this point to lock it up. I'm waiting until pricing is at least announced before I worry about getting in line. 

My approach is to get on the list, but also make sure that the options I want are on the one that I get. Not just for whatever comes off the truck. My hope is that if you get on there early enough, maybe they can earmark a car with those options. Not necessarily building one to your specs. Personally I'm not as concerned with price either as long as they honor my supplier discount, so the list = paying msrp argument doesn't scare me as much.


----------



## GTI2Slow (Jun 23, 2007)

Being in the first group will likely cost more, its not for everyone and clearly some people are emotionally invested in this already.

I hope European delivery will be available, but since they will be manufactured in Györ its uncertain. I travel to the EU 2-6 times a year but Hungary is out of my way and would be a special trip.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

GTI2Slow said:


> Being in the first group will likely cost more, its not for everyone and clearly some people are emotionally invested in this already.
> 
> I hope European delivery will be available, but since they will be manufactured in Györ its uncertain. I travel to the EU 2-6 times a year but Hungary is out of my way and would be a special trip.



Welcome back. I answered your question about European Delivery on February 5: http://forums.fourtitude.com/showth...our-Dealer&p=84824653&viewfull=1#post84824653.


----------



## GTI2Slow (Jun 23, 2007)

Dan Halen said:


> Welcome back. I answered your question about European Delivery on February 5: http://forums.fourtitude.com/showth...our-Dealer&p=84824653&viewfull=1#post84824653.


Well I guess I will return to being petulant and state that European delivery is not confirmed for the A3/S3 yet.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

GTI2Slow said:


> Well I guess I will return to being petulant and state that European delivery is not confirmed for the A3/S3 yet.


Okay. I'll let that be a conversation between you and the fellow who has placed an order under the program.

I got what I needed out of this thread, attempts at derailment be damned.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

Does anyone know when we can place an order? 

How about when the s3 will arrive?

USA.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Orders probably start in May for August delivery if AoA is still on track.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 26, 2014)

I spoke to a Audi salesperson this afternoon about the S3. He expects their first A3's mid to end of March and suspects the first allocation of S3's will be 3 months after based on the info he's received. The other dealer I have a relationship with seems to think August or so. Either way, I've now got a deposit placed!


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

Why place a deposit for cars that are not limited... When there isn't pricing available.... Or firm dates?

To raise your hand and say, hi...... . . I want one, no matter the cost? In the case of a guy who works for milltek, I assume he's gonna get a good deal.... But the rest of the group?


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

RyanA3 said:


> Why place a deposit for cars that are not limited... When there isn't pricing available.... Or firm dates?
> 
> To raise your hand and say, hi...... . . I want one, no matter the cost? In the case of a guy who works for milltek, I assume he's gonna get a good deal.... But the rest of the group?


I have to ask- did you read this thread in its entirety? I'm having difficulty understanding why this would even still be a question, given what's already been covered here.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

RyanA3 said:


> Why place a deposit for cars that are not limited... When there isn't pricing available.... Or firm dates?
> 
> To raise your hand and say, hi...... . . I want one, no matter the cost? In the case of a guy who works for milltek, I assume he's gonna get a good deal.... But the rest of the group?



Yep, as Dan said that's beating a dead horse on this thread.


----------

